# Safe weight on Fiamma rear bike rack ?



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I've got a Lunar Champ A520, its got 4 bolted plates already fitted on the rear ready to take a Fiamma or other make bike rack & I want to make an external box to carry all the extra stuff & junk one seems to need but haven't the room inside to carry but I was wondering what is the safest weight the motorhome wall will support without it starting to distort, I guess that the max weight I can forsee carrying in it will be less than 1cwt [my metric is'nt too good but I think that's about 40 or 50 kilo] - any advice will be most welcome.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi there, the recommended weight for a three bike rack mounted on a set up like yours is a maximum of 60kg, so your calculations were almost spot on!  

regards M&D


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

If you are still concerned contact the manufacturer of your Motor Home, just in case you can take more. 60Kg is the weight as Mandy and Dave said given by Fiamma for the maxixmum capacity of their bikee racks.

John 8)


----------



## 89309 (May 19, 2005)

Hi Vic

I also have the plates on the back of my MH. Champ A630.

Bought a Fiamma pro c last weekend and it fitted easily max weight 60K.

The fittings under the cover were not Fiamma so I am thinking they may be omnistor, but easy to remove and replace with Fiamma ones.

Have you sorted you rear internal lights yet,

Cheers

Trevor


----------



## 89327 (May 19, 2005)

If you have a towbar you can look at those rear boxes that fit on your towbar.
I can not mention the company name that sell those boxes because it might get me in trouble.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Vic,

On the old MHF site I started what ended up as a very long thread about rear boxes and rear racks. You can mount a box or a rack on wall fixings (as you already have), chassis frame extensions or a towball.

For rear boxes there is very little choice out there now. Quite a few people used Sporty Trailers for a custom box, perhaps £750 to £1000, but they are no longer trading. There are the Fiamma and Omnistor boxes, variants of their topboxes, which mount on wall fixings. If all you foresee desiring to carry is indeed as little as 60kg, and they are big enough in volume, then get one of these.

Chassis extensions are custom, on which you can then mount a supporting frame, on which goes a box. Add up the weight of the 3 and scare yourself before you put anything heavy in there .....

There is a relatively new offering to this country, though established in South Africa since the early 90s, in the form of the Autobox, which fits onto a standard towball, a flexible accessory in itself. They exhibited at the recent Peterborough and Newbury shows, and stimulated a lot of interest. 
http://www.auto-boxcarrier.com/
With one of these you can have bulk and weight when you need it, and easily remove it when you dont. And your cycle rack fixings could still be used for bikes should you wish, possibly simultaneously depending on fixing height.

As it happens I mounted mine last night. When it stops raining I'll velcro the number plate on! I will also be getting the GRP spray painted at my local body shop to match the van.

No connection other than as customer, etc.

Dave


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Just watch where you go when you carry items; ie boxes/ike racks that are supported on the tow ball

These are outlawed insome countries

Think its Spain Portugal & Italy


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Pete,

Thanks for that. I had a quick Google, but couldn't find anything. Can you recall where you came across this?

I must confess I am thoroughly confused between when the argument applies that if you are legal in your own EU country, you are legal in any EU country, and when you have to do country-specific things, such as signage for rear extensions on vehicles down to spare bulbs, two warning triangles and yellow jackets, etc.

For example, I though the question over the legality of A-frames in Europe was really down to the fact that their legality has not been tested in a British court for the precedence to be set.

Dave


----------

